# Gerber's Poultry, Inc - Raw Feeding - Chicken



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

This is the chicken I get at the local meat market. 

Gerber's Poultry, Inc. - www.gerbers.com

It is around $1.89 per pound. However, the quality is outstanding. It is a bit more than the Perdue we got at Costco. However, the chickens are the normal size I remember getting as a kid  And when I wash these off, they don't have the extra fatty water buildup. So my drain is happy today. I ground up 3 of them and ready for the next couple of days.

I mixed in some of the dry kibble as a transition back to raw. I'm not throwing out my kibble since I spent the money on it 

My own first day of Primal Blueprint eating didn't go as well as I thought. I swole up real bad last night and this morning. I think I ingested too much salt with the meat and sausage yesterday. So for me, I don't think I'm going to go all out on the plan of eating. But the dogs are certainly happy I took the plunge with them again.

I added some fresh blueberries, carrots, olive oil and canola oil to the whole chicken mix (which had a heart, liver and gizzard per chicken).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

rjvamp said:


> This is the chicken I get at the local meat market.
> 
> Gerber's Poultry, Inc. - www.gerbers.com
> 
> It is around $1.89 per pound.


Wow - that is expensive!!

I buy my chicken quarters for around $.79/lb and necks run about $.49/lb.


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Before I found my meat source I was paying $1.99 a pound for chicken quarters. Now I pay 65 cents a pound for mechanically separated boneless chicken. Saves me so much money. I rarely buy chicken quarters now unless they are on sale. His main bone source is turkey necks. Cheap...


----------

